
Can We Eliminate Depression? A New Project Aims to Do Just That - orpheum
http://discovermagazine.com/2019/november/prognosis
======
rogerkirkness
No, you can't. Brain serotonin regulating according to social dominance
heirarchies is as old and natural as time itself.

